
Monaco-React: Monaco Editor for React Wrapper for Integration Without Webpack - praveenscience
https://monaco-react.surenatoyan.com/
======
surenat
Yes, @ingo_ :) It supports 56 languages; Python as well. Also, you can write
your own language, with custom formatter and with custom logic of tokenizing.

------
ingo_
Does it support Python?

